# Porsche 4 piston calipers..... now what



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

ok know a guy who wanted a Volvo head done up for him, my brother hooked him up and in trade he gave us a set of new Porsche 4 piston calipers off a Boxer. i'd like to throw them on my car and am looking to see what other people here have done in the past.

i have the GLI calipers with the Audi TT type rotors in the link below. i do not like the rotors as the first set i had warped in less than 1,000 miles when i was using OEM VW pads that came with the rotors, switched to new rotors and Akiebono pads which are a little better but SUCK when highway driving in the rain.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Braking/OEM/ES7983/
pads i'm running now
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Braking/OEM/ES1306809/

i need a rotor that won't warp easy, i'd like it to be drilled or slotted for looks (i realize they don't help performance) but isn't nessicary, i do like the ones that have the black coating but how does that last?
how are these... for $600?
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Braking/OEM/ES2244/

pic from the other night my bro snapped next to my current set up. GLI spindles, GLI calipers, and 18s. i didn't realize how huge the calipers were till he sent me this.......


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

A rotor shouldn't warp that easy. When you install them are you making sure the hub face is cleaned off? Are you checking for runout? $600 for a set of rotors is overkill. You can spend half that and pick up some EBC USR Black Dash rotors. As far as the Porsche calipers go, you'll probably need carrier adapters to install them.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

ya i'm looking for the caliper adapters, where do i get them?

i didn't pay for these, just traded some work on a head for them.


----------



## dtsdig (Jun 1, 2008)

*I agree with the overkill part....*

I would suggest EBC USR discs as well and either Red Stuff pads or Yellow stuff pads depending on what you're doing with the car. I looked into the ECS Tuning options as well but EBC stuff is cheaper and made by themselves whereas some of the ECS options could be made by many manufacturers from who knows where! Also, I hate dealing with ECS, but that's just me.


----------



## dtsdig (Jun 1, 2008)

*EBC Brakes*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtsdig/5856967216/


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

where did you actually order them from? i'm on the site and it isn't helping that much


i also HATE dealing with ECS, their website is also horrible because the parts are confusing or have the same exact pics and description but 2 or 3 different part numbers.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

ok any info on this? i found the CNC brackets on Ebay from a UK company but not sure if they are the right ones. what did people here use?


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

found this.... http://www.ecstuning.com/ES10852/

anyone use it?


----------



## DubNuts32 (Jul 14, 2010)

I found this site that makes a kit and includes the adapters, ss brake lines, and mounting bolts: Performance-diesel.com , 279.99 for the kit. Sorry, still don't know how to add links. :beer:


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

those are for a MK5 or 6

that guy also ripped me off on TDI parts, he sells a bad cam and lies to people about the parts he sells. i wouldn't buy anything from him


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

what can i use for a caliper upgrade on the rear of the car?


----------

